

Stripe CTF3 wrap-up - julien_c
https://stripe.com/blog/ctf3-wrap-up

======
julien_c
There's something really fishy with Level 3 (the Scala inverted index one). It
passes locally, but is stuck at the "Waiting for servers to finish indexing"
stage on the server.

Is there a size limit on the files you're able to write to the filesystems in
the testing containers? Any way to debug this?

This, and Scala's slowness makes me wonder if I should have recoded this level
from scratch in another language.

Thoughts from fellow Level 3 players?

~~~
ajtulloch
I suspect you're going OOM - the runner restricts the amount of memory used to
~500MB or so.

Scala is plenty fast for this, it's not necessary to rewrite the given
solution. It's possible to get a passing score with ~5 lines of code changed
(but finding the right lines to change is the hard part :) ).

